# Video: French Navy flagship Charles de Gaulle sails to Persian Gulf, Jan 13, 2015



## igloo (Jan 9, 2015)

France: the nuke aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle is deploying to the Persian Gulf and the Indian Ocean Jan 13, 2015. Charles de Gaulle (R91) is the flagship of the French Navy and the largest Western European warship. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqF4fY8ZD7E


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day igloo.m.yesterday.22:32.re:french navy flagship charles de gaulle sails to persian gulf jan 13th 2015.fine looking carrier.looks very powerfull.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish the all the best and if it comes to it I hope the sort the Mongrels out.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Bravo the Frenchies. Bon voyage.


----------

